# Over-heating re circulating pump



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

We have recently completed a multi family building that is run on a central water heating system. They are 2 100 gallon electric heaters piped together. The re-circ pump is getting very hot. It was spec'd to be plugged in all the time with no timer. Is there anything I may be missing on this?


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

Pictures would be nice, or describe how it's piped? Size of pump?


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

A lot of the newer pumps are lubricated by the water they pump. If your pumping hot water she's going to be hot plus the electric motor heat.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

All of my recert pumps are hot cuz they pump hot water. I wouldnt worrie about it. Unless it sounds like crap. Then it could be air bound


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Check the amps on the name plate that will tell you how it's running.


----------



## MN Plumber Guy (May 7, 2014)

I concur with the above two posters. If it's hot it's probably due to the fact it's pumping hot water, coupled with the motor.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

budders said:


> All of my recert pumps are hot cuz they pump hot water....


 This is why I only put my recirc pumps on cold lines. I hate when they get hot. :laughing:


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> This is why I only put my recirc pumps on cold lines. I hate when they get hot. :laughing:


 lol


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Not to go off subject. But i cant find bronz circ pumps only ss. Any one else havein that problem?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

budders said:


> Not to go off subject. But i cant find bronz circ pumps only ss. Any one else havein that problem?


B&G has went to the SS models over the brass because of the new lead law I think. All the pumps I've seen have been SS.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Ahhh. That makes sense. I bought 2 taco 007 ss. For 681 the other day. Way more then the brass ever was


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

budders said:


> Ahhh. That makes sense. I bought 2 taco 007 ss. For 681 the other day. Way more then the brass ever was


that was the price of the old brass wait until you see the price of the lead free brass it has doubled.


----------

